# Is it always necessary to add a dechlorinator when changing water?



## sam9953 (Feb 11, 2010)

When i will have fries then i will need to change water every alternate day so is it necessary for me to add some dechlorinator in my water when i do water change or is it safe for me to make the chlorine get evaporated from the water and use it without adding dechlorinator? What all more should i add in the water when i do a water change?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Only if your water has chlorine and chloarmine in it. You are right, chlorine will evaporate. However, chloramine does not - one of the reasons it's used. You can tell if your water has chloramine in it by testing a cup of tank water that's beed dechlorinated. If there is ammonia, you have chloramines. Dechlorinators work by breaking the bond between chloramine's 2 ingredients - ammonia and chlorine.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Would also suggest using dechlorinator such as PRIME that also detoxifys any metals that may be in the water supply. You really would be well served by using water conditioner such as PRIME or AMQUEL+. There are only four water conditioners that I will use. PRIME,AMQUEL+, AQUA SCIENCE ULTIMATE water conditioner,and MICROBE LIFT X-treme.


----------



## sam9953 (Feb 11, 2010)

well prime is not available for me here now in my country.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd def use a conditioner not only cause of the chlorine but cause of anything else in the water! Trust me in all these yrs and having so many tanks I dev certain areas of "laziness" but water conditioner def never has been & never will be one of those, that's just too dangerous.


----------



## sam9953 (Feb 11, 2010)

Angel079 said:


> I'd def use a conditioner not only cause of the chlorine but cause of anything else in the water! Trust me in all these yrs and having so many tanks I dev certain areas of "laziness" but water conditioner def never has been & never will be one of those, that's just too dangerous.


You used a water conditioner each time when you had changed your aquarium water?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Each and every time.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

+1 on angel and kymmie....i never ever forget to use it.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

sam9953 said:


> You used a water conditioner each time when you had changed your aquarium water?


Each & Every time; each tank, every tank (and I had PLENTY set up so the 1g jugs come in handy for me:lol


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Is it bad to add even a little bit of water from the tap? My dad filled up my angelfish tank before (the evaporated water) with regular tap water without asking me and they were fine.... Must have been a few gallons.

Anyways as said above, yes, it is always necessary to use a water conditioner.


----------



## sam9953 (Feb 11, 2010)

Ok i get it very well now. Thanks


----------

